# sweeper attachment



## rawdog

Anyone know where i can get a used pos rotary broom for something like a lawn tractor? or a used pos combo sweeper/tractor need it for a sidewalk about 48" wide ???


----------



## salopez

Ebay?
Craigslist?
pawnshop??
local classifieds?


----------



## rawdog

been lookin..not much around here


----------



## salopez

there was recently a kubota f series on ebay. there have also been some dingo sweepers lately.


----------



## W.F.D. Plower

Try equipment auctions maybe.


----------



## 02powerstroke

Hey rawdog where on the cape are you??


----------



## rawdog

hey...im actually out on Nantucket.. how about yourself?


----------



## 02powerstroke

O I'm from Brewster. I saw Cape in ur info I havent seen anyone else from the cape on here.


----------



## rawdog

yeah few and far between...unless ur from the cape most people on here dont know wtf nantucket is so i saved myself the explanation.... how much did you guys get outta todays storm?


----------



## bluerage94

I may have a 48" self propelled sweeper if you're interested...


----------



## rawdog

hey how much you lookin to get?


----------



## Dwan

Found a couple googling "used pos street sweeper"


----------



## crawford_d

*MB broom*

I have a great tractor and broom FS and you can get started cheap too. 5000.00
Tractor
cab
broom new segments


----------



## Cooter24

What kind of tractor? Got any more details, or pics? Thank you.



crawford_d;940558 said:


> I have a great tractor and broom FS and you can get started cheap too. 5000.00
> Tractor
> cab
> broom new segments


----------



## crawford_d

*broom*

I have a 325D Groundsmaster 4x4 with a MB broom with new segments 1/2 poly/steal. Cozy Cab and 72" mower deck and a 4ft. General Hansom snow blower. 563-880-7940


----------

